# Reisebericht Thailand



## W-Lahn (9. März 2014)

Hier ein kleiner Reisebericht von meinem 3 wöchigen Thailandurlaub. Stationen der Reise waren die Inseln Koh Taoh, Koh Phangan und Koh Samui. Am ersten Tag traf ich einen angelnden Engländer der mir von seinen bisher größten Fängen berichtete, dabei machte meine Freundin folgenden amüsanten Schnappschuss einer typischen Angler-Geste:



  Da Ich mit meiner Freundin rumgereist bin, sollte/durfte es natürlich  kein reiner Angelurlaub werden, daher beschränkte sich meine Angelzeit auf ungefähr eine Stunde pro Tag. Also zog ich meist gegen Abend mit der Spinnrute los um von den Felsen aus mein Glück zu versuchen. Das Spinnfischen war recht kurzweilig, bei jedem zweiten Wurf gab es Fisch (Zackenbarsche, Lippfische und Schnapper) - Zwar keine Riesen aber wunderschön gezeichnete und kampfstarke Fische. Als Köder kamen kleine Wobbler, Spinner und Twister zum Einsatz. Bis auf eine leider fischlose Trolling-Tour mit einem Longtailboot, war ich als reiner Uferangler unterwegs.









































  Die nächste Station der Reise war Koh Phangan auch hier konnte man die üblichen Verdächtigen mit kleinen Spinnködern überlisten. Doch auch die Flüsse sind auf dieser Insel nicht zu vernachlässigen:
  Auf Koh Phangan  machten wir auf eigene Faust eine Wanderung durch den Dschungel und im Gepäck war natürlich auch die Spinnrute, schließlich wollte ich auch mal im Süßwasser angeln. Wie vermutet gab es tatsächlich einen Fluss mit sehr tiefen Gumpen. Bei meinen obligatorischen Würfen hatte ich  jedesmal winzige Snakeheads als Nachläufer, nur blieb leider keiner hängen. Dann bekam ich plötzlich einen Biss und vor meinem geistigen Auge sah ich schon  meinen ersten Snakehead…Der vermeintliche  Snakehead entpuppte sich aber als Tilapia. Trotzdem war ich glücklich über diesen Fang - mein erster Tilapia überhaupt! 

















  Bei einem Besuch in einem Angelgeschäft war ich erstaunt über die vergleichsweise günstigen Preise der Rapala-Wobbler und musste auch gleich zuschlagen: Rapala Angry Birds- Wobbler zum Stückpreis von 6,50 €. 





  Die letzte Woche verbrachten wir auf Koh Samui, hier kam ich aber leider nicht mehr zum angeln. Umso schmerzlicher war der Blick aus dem hinteren Fenster unseres Bungalows, ein Teich voll mit Snakeheads. Leider war das Grundstück eingezäunt und ich konnte den Besitzer nicht ausfindig machen.







 

Gruß, 
W-Lahn


----------



## Thomas9904 (9. März 2014)

*AW: Reisebericht Thailand*

Super und danke für den Bericht!
Den hätten wir gerne fürs Magaz8in vom Anglerboard (www.Anglerpraxis.de), wenns für Dich in Ordnung ist.


----------



## W-Lahn (9. März 2014)

*AW: Reisebericht Thailand*

Gerne!


----------



## Thomas9904 (9. März 2014)

*AW: Reisebericht Thailand*

Super und DANKE!!


----------



## petipet (9. März 2014)

*AW: Reisebericht Thailand*

Sehr informativer Bericht und spannend.
Für jeden Angler, der Ostasien im Fokus hat, ein toller Beitrag.

Gruß, petipet


----------



## W-Lahn (9. März 2014)

*AW: Reisebericht Thailand*

Danke!


----------

